# Name Change



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 26, 2004)

Can I please get a name change to 

BrooklynKnight


----------



## Mark (Mar 26, 2004)

Shouldn't that be Brooknight?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll get it.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 26, 2004)

Just curious, Ar- uh, BrooklynKnight- but why the change?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 26, 2004)

Arthur, I've altered your sig; please leave the reference in for at least two weeks. Thanks!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh..is that required? I removed it a few minutes ago before seing this thread.

If its required i'll put it back, but if not, id rather just leave it. My avatar and sig are exactly the same afterall.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 26, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Just curious, Ar- uh, BrooklynKnight- but why the change?



Because I'm not ArthurQ anymore.


----------



## Gez (Mar 26, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Because I'm not ArthurQ anymore.




Congrats on your wedding, then.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 26, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Congrats on your wedding, then.



?  ??


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2004)

I think he's referring to people who change their name when they get married.....


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 26, 2004)

heh. 
thats actually funny! Considering id rather take my wifes name then keep mine. (When i eventually get married).


----------



## Darkness (Mar 26, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Oh..is that required?



 Judging from experience, very likely yes.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 26, 2004)

alright, i'll add it in. I dont see WHY it should be required though.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 27, 2004)

To prevent confusion, I think. Like, when someone is quoting 'ArthurQ' and then some unfamiliar user called 'BrooklynKnight' continues the discussion. Or when you're posting to a thread you started (the thread starter's name doesn't change in the forum index, as shown by this thread).


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 27, 2004)

So, if you're not Arthur Q, what are you?  What changed?  I'm curious.  It'd be like if Piratecat changed his name to Hidalgo'sBane.  We'd ask why.

Y'know, one of my friends has a theory that a good rock and roll band name should be something you can shout in a concert and sound cool.  For instance, "Guns n Roses" is good.  "Amidst the Badgers" is not, even though it sounds kinda cool on its own.  And "The Artist Formerly Known as Prince" is right out.


----------



## Ferret (Mar 27, 2004)

If I had a penny for every time i had shouted out "Admist the badgers"......

I still think that they are both cool names. Anfd I wan't to know the why too


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> alright, i'll add it in. I dont see WHY it should be required though.



How strange.  I can't imagine how someone could not realise why this was so.  Different planets, I guess.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 28, 2004)

As for why i'm no longer ArthurQ. Simply, I'm no longer the person I was when I joined this forum, and others as ArthurQ.

Its time I left that alias, and persona behind.

Same Individual, Diffrent Person.

As for why it wouldnt be so, A person could just as easily create a new name on the forums. They arent required to put their old name into their profile. Especially if you're trying to disassociate yourself from that name.

Besides, My nickname is still the same, My signature is also the same (and has arthurq in it no less!)

Its required, then fine. We are from diffrent planets Morrus, very diffrent ones. Though i dont appreciate the very subtle quip you tossed at me.

You and I need to talk at some point. Quite definatly.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm frankly at a loss why you would delete that, after it was obvious that an admin or moderator added it to your sig. It certainly wasn't added because changing sigs is my new hobby. It has also consistently been the rule for everyone who has had a name change over the last three years, and there's no reason to make an exception. If you would like to start a new user name and avoid the sig, you're welcome to do so.



> You and I need to talk at some point. Quite definatly.




Unbelievable. And if you have the temerity to try a "just wait 'til your father gets home!" attitude with the owner of this web site, you may want to consider spelling "definitely" correctly. It makes the veiled threat that much more effective.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 28, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm frankly at a loss why you would delete that, after it was obvious that an admin or moderator added it to your sig. It certainly wasn't added because changing sigs is my new hobby. It has also consistently been the rule for everyone who has had a name change over the last three years, and there's no reason to make an exception. If you would like to start a new user name and avoid the sig, you're welcome to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. And if you have the temerity to try a "just wait 'til your father gets home!" attitude with the owner of this web site, you may want to consider spelling "definitely" correctly. It makes the veiled threat that much more effective.



Threat? what? no?!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 28, 2004)

jeebus, definatly not.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 28, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> We are from diffrent planets Morrus, very diffrent ones. ...
> 
> You and I need to talk at some point. Quite definatly.



 So you can improve your knowledge about the customs on Morrus' planet, which we're all currently guests on here in EN World, right?


----------



## GILGAMESH (Mar 29, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Threat? what? no?!



Please forgive my curiosity. But I'm on the edge of my seat here, trying to figure out what you meant.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know why, but I'm finding this thread fascinating.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 29, 2004)

I feel like a 2-dimensional creature watching 3-dimensional folks talk.  There's some part of this conversation that I just cannot understand, because I cannot see all of the truth.

Well, actually, Russ is in this conversation, so that means there's a 4-dimensional person also.  *grin*


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 29, 2004)

RW, can I change your title to "2-dimensional ewok"? Pleeeze?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 29, 2004)

Sure.  Afterall, I have long since actually become a wallaby.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 30, 2004)

I think we should all stop and sing a song.


----------



## Gez (Mar 30, 2004)

I've got a good song, listen!

_Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!_

See? It's easy! Continue with me!

_Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't, 
a monotonous song!
Of course it ain't ..._


----------



## diaglo (Mar 30, 2004)

SPOKEN: There's an old Australian stockman lying, dying.  He gets himself up
onto one elbow and 'e turns to his mates, who are all gathered around and 'e says:

Watch me wallabies feed, mate
Watch me wallabies feed,
They're a dangerous breed, mate
So watch me wallabies feed
Altogether now!

CHORUS:
Tie me kangaroo down, sport
Tie me kangaroo down
Tie me kangaroo down, sport
Tie me kangaroo down

Keep me cockatoo cool, Curl,
Keep me cockatoo cool
Ah, don't go acting the fool, Curl
Just keep me cockatoo cool
Altogether now!

(CHORUS)

'n' take me koala back, Jack
Take me koala back
He lives somewhere out on the track, Mac
So take me koala back
Altogether now!

(CHORUS)

Let me abos go loose, Lew
Let me abos go loose
They're of no further use, Lew
So let me abos go loose
Altogether now!

(CHORUS)

And mind me platypus duck, Bill
Mind me platypus duck
Ah, don't let 'im go running amok, Bill
Just mind me platypus duck
Altogether now!

(CHORUS)

Play your didgeridoo, Blue
Play your didgeridoo
Ah, like, keep playin' 'til I shoot thru, Blue
Play your didgeridoo
Altogether now!

(CHORUS)

Tan me hide when I'm dead, Fred
Tan me hide when I'm dead
So we tanned his hide when he died, Clyde
And that's it hangin' on the shed!!
Altogether now!

(CHORUS)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 30, 2004)

What a wonderful world 

I see trees of green, red roses too
I see them bloom from me and you
But I think to myself what a wonderful world (yeah)

I see skies of blue, clouds of white
bright blessed days, dark sacred nights
but i think to myself what a wonderful world

The colours of the rainbow so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people passing by
I see friends shakin' hands saying "How do you do?"
They're really saying "I love you"

I hear babies crying, I watch them grow
They'll learn much more than I'll never know
But I think to myself what a wonderful world

I think to myself what a wonderful world
Hey, yeah, wonderful, wonderful world

The colours of the rainbow so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people passing by
I see friends shakin' hands saying "How do you do?"
They're really saying "I love you" 

I hear babies crying, I watch them grow
They'll learn much more than I'll never know

But I think to myself what a wonderful world
I think to myself what a wonderful world
Hey, yeah, wonderful, wonderful world


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 30, 2004)

They're selling postcards of the hanging
They're painting the passports brown
The beauty parlor is filled with sailors
The circus is in town
Here comes the blind commissioner
They've got him in a trance
One hand is tied to the tight-rope walker
The other is in his pants
And the riot squad they're restless
They need somewhere to go
As Lady and I look out tonight
From Desolation Row

Cinderella, she seems so easy
"It takes one to know one," she smiles
And puts her hands in her back pockets
Bette Davis style
And in comes Romeo, he's moaning
"You Belong to Me I Believe"
And someone says," You're in the wrong place, my friend
You better leave"
And the only sound that's left
After the ambulances go
Is Cinderella sweeping up
On Desolation Row

Now the moon is almost hidden
The stars are beginning to hide
The fortunetelling lady
Has even taken all her things inside
All except for Cain and Abel
And the hunchback of Notre Dame
Everybody is making love
Or else expecting rain
And the Good Samaritan, he's dressing
He's getting ready for the show
He's going to the carnival tonight
On Desolation Row

Now Ophelia, she's 'neath the window
For her I feel so afraid
On her twenty-second birthday
She already is an old maid

To her, death is quite romantic
She wears an iron vest
Her profession's her religion
Her sin is her lifelessness
And though her eyes are fixed upon
Noah's great rainbow
She spends her time peeking
Into Desolation Row

Einstein, disguised as Robin Hood
With his memories in a trunk
Passed this way an hour ago
With his friend, a jealous monk
He looked so immaculately frightful
As he bummed a cigarette
Then he went off sniffing drainpipes
And reciting the alphabet
Now you would not think to look at him
But he was famous long ago
For playing the electric violin
On Desolation Row

Dr. Filth, he keeps his world
Inside of a leather cup
But all his sexless patients
They're trying to blow it up
Now his nurse, some local loser
She's in charge of the cyanide hole
And she also keeps the cards that read
"Have Mercy on His Soul"
They all play on penny whistles
You can hear them blow
If you lean your head out far enough
From Desolation Row

Across the street they've nailed the curtains
They're getting ready for the feast
The Phantom of the Opera
A perfect image of a priest
They're spoonfeeding Casanova
To get him to feel more assured
Then they'll kill him with self-confidence
After poisoning him with words

And the Phantom's shouting to skinny girls
"Get Outa Here If You Don't Know
Casanova is just being punished for going
To Desolation Row"

Now at midnight all the agents
And the superhuman crew
Come out and round up everyone
That knows more than they do
Then they bring them to the factory
Where the heart-attack machine
Is strapped across their shoulders
And then the kerosene
Is brought down from the castles
By insurance men who go
Check to see that nobody is escaping
To Desolation Row

Praise be to Nero's Neptune
The Titanic sails at dawn
And everybody's shouting
"Which Side Are You On?"
And Ezra Pound and T. S. Eliot
Fighting in the captain's tower
While calypso singers laugh at them
And fishermen hold flowers
Between the windows of the sea
Where lovely mermaids flow
And nobody has to think too much
About Desolation Row

Yes, I received your letter yesterday
(About the time the door knob broke)
When you asked how I was doing
Was that some kind of joke?
All these people that you mention
Yes, I know them, they're quite lame
I had to rearrange their faces
And give them all another name
Right now I can't read too good
Don't send me no more letters no
Not unless you mail them
From Desolation Row


----------



## Macbeth (Mar 30, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It certainly wasn't added because changing sigs is my new hobby.



but it should be... If you have the power, you might as well (ab)use it. Would add a certain somthing to the boards. That and random baning.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 30, 2004)

Music: Believe (from Prince of Egypt)

On this board of ours
where Morrus wears the reigning crown
users come and users go
but many stay the same

When changes come at last
it starts in Meta, all way down
people post a simple thread
and ask to change their name

Goodbye to ArthurQ
Hi, BrooklynKnight
you've changed your name
your pic's the same
Now you can start anew
on this old site
as BrooklynKnight
somehow you will
you will as BrooklynKnight

"Just keep this in your sig"
the strange cat said, and pointed at
right where nothing used to stand
your old name could be read

you went and changed it back
that name lay just so far behind
didn't know and didn't think
to listen to that cat

Goodbye to ArthurQ
Hi, BrooklynKnight
you've changed your name
your pic's the same
you should have kept the sig
just a fortnight
now Morrus' mad
you know that's bad
it's bad when Morrus's mad

You wanted to start anew
and changed your name
but your post count didn't die
it's still the same
the sig was meant to keep
you in the writing game
So editing it out again
only drowns your fame

Now come, put it back again
see if you like it
don't make Morrus mad again
There's nothing like it
don't try it, don't try it, don't try it

Now see, all is well again
we recognize you
and still it is new, your name
and it is nice, too
Those not in the know
they will realize, too
the font size is not too big
it's only size two

Now everything's cool again
the change is completed
and in fourteen nights you'll see
the sig is deleted
you did it, you did it, you did it

Godbye to ArthurQ
Hi, BrooklynKnight
you've changed your name
your pic's the same
let's have some fun for now
let's sing tonight
because it's down
at lunch-break time - at lunch break time
ENWorld's down again!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> but it should be... If you have the power, you might as well (ab)use it. Would add a certain somthing to the boards. That and random baning.



Oh yeah I think running around the board with "Piratecat was here" in plum letters in your signature would be sweet.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 31, 2004)

cute song.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 31, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> cute song.




Thanks, but I wasn't singing, I just suggested it.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 31, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> That and random baning.



MacBeth, who will henceforth be known as *rolls dice* Oozebane!

Beware Crothian! Beware!


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 31, 2004)

I think "formerly" should be the new trend.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 31, 2004)

I think everyones name should be changed to numbers.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 31, 2004)

You see me now a veteran of a thousand psychic wars
I’ve been living on the edge so long
Where the winds of limbo roar
And I’m young enough to look at
And far too old to see
All the scars are on the inside
I’m not sure if there’s anything left of me

Don’t let these shakes go on
It’s time we had a break from it
It’s time we had some leave
We’ve been living in the flames
We’ve been eating up our brains
Oh, please don’t let theses shakes go on

You ask me why I’m weary, why I can’t speak to you
You blame me for my silence
Say it’s time I changed and grew
But the war’s still going on dear
And there’s no end that I know
And I can’t say if we’re ever...
I can’t say if we’re ever gonna to be free

Don’t let these shakes go on
It’s time we had a break from it
It’s time we had some leave
We’ve been living in the flames
We’ve been eating out our brains
Oh, please don’t let theses shakes go on

You see me now a veteran of a thousand psychic wars
My energy’s spent at last
And my armor is destroyed
I have used up all my weapons and I’m helpless and bereaved
Wounds are all I’m made of
Did I hear you say that this is victory?

Don’t let these shakes go on
It’s time we had a break from it
Send me to the rear
Where the tides of madness swell
And been sliding into hell
Oh, please don’t let shakes go on
Don’t let these shakes go on
Don’t let these shakes go on


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2004)

Not just any numbers, but the Binary equivelent of their current user names in 65536 form.


----------

